# ntfs signature missing

## brain salad surgery

Hello,

I just got a new laptop from the company I am working for.

They use Entrust Entilligence 7.0 for session management, microsoft oulook encryption and

maybe more (hard drive encryption ??? is that possible ?)

Whatever, when I boot using a livecd like elive, I cannot mount

the ntfs partitions ( C: and D: are /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 respectively).

I get : ntfs signature missing

It is also HP laptop which bios might have security option.

How to go around this ?

I can answer all questions, please don't be shy

----------

## Jaglover

A quick Google reveals this is what you get when partition is encrypted using some proprietary software.

----------

## brain salad surgery

can someone confirm that entrust really encrypts the partition ?

thanks

----------

